# Columbia Roadmaster girls bike serial#



## Brett James (Oct 7, 2018)

Can someone tell me how to locate the serial number and date the bicycle? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## RustySprockets (Oct 8, 2018)

I'd say to check either the left rear "dropout" (where the wheel gets bolted on) or under the central shell where the pedals are installed.  We call that the "bottom bracket."  In your particular case, the date can likely be narrowed down to the early 1970s, due to the BMA/6 label just below the saddle.  This was a marketing strategy used by some manufacturers to imply their bikes were safer than others--it did not last long.


----------

